# Graffiti vs. unmarked/clean in your cities



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

*Graffiti Vs.unmarked/clean in your cities*

What do you prefer in your city, or favorite cities....Do you like encountering handstyles, burners and blockbusters?..but thats just one type of graffiti I mean you can put a statement on a wall, make an unauthorized graphic design project and such...Or do you prefer that structures in your city/town/metro be unmarked and pristine?

Me I Love a bit of both, sometimes I'm all for a huge blockbuster with some crappy handstyles...when at other times I like seeing things unmarked with a feeling that they're new (whether the structure is new or old), but as an artist my heart always sides w/ the graff  

so what do you prefer?


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

I love all types of graff all over the place in my city 


YEAH!


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

I dont like graffiti EVERYWHERE...but someplaces it looks cool. We have our share of graffiti here, and I have mixed reactions. When it is done on some old industrial building, pole, or some other barracade...it looks cool. When its done on some nice building...it pisses me off. Some asshole graffitied up our Calatrava desinged art museum, some other asshole wrote "KILL KILL KILL" on a brand new, white pedestrian bridge. That sucks..because its in our most beautiful area. Other main graffiti areas are on the Breakwater path in Lake Michigan. The whole long segment has graffiti all over it. Most of it is pretty cool, some of it looks like shit. I dont like the sloppy gang symbols everywhere though....more colorful, the better. Here is what Im talkign about.






i was thinking of getting into it myself.


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice Big colourful murals on blank walls, around industrial areas etc. It's great, but as Reddalert said, if it's some shitty tag on a brand new building, I'm not for it.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I think graffiti make cities look like dumps.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

^why, montreal looks pretty cool with graffities.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Sometimes graffiti looks good if it represents somthing like its art, but tags are for ****.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

*Wild Style - Something for Everyone*

I put this post up a while back. J might not have the mp3 there anymore, I'm not sure...

Cue "Respiration" by Mos Def and Talib Kweli (Black Star)...
Mos Def - Talib Kewli - ft Common ~ _Respiration_ (Courtesy of Swivle)

_What’d you do last night?
We did, um, two whole cars
It was me, dez, and main three, right.
And on the first car in small letters it said
"all you see is..." and then you know,
Big, big, you know, some block silver letters
That said "...crime in the city," right?
It just took up the whole car?
Yeah yeah, it was a whole car and shit..._


*New York graffiti (1st generation city, along with Philly and Jersey):*























































South Bronx:










*Philadelphia graffiti (1st generation city):*





























*Paterson, NJ graffiti (1st generation city):*






































*Chicago graffiti (2nd generation city)*:
























































*San Francisco graffiti (2nd generation city):*















































*Los Angeles graffiti (2nd generation city):* (from Brett Webb)






































*Miami graffiti (2nd generation city):*






































*Dallas graffiti (3rd generation city):*





























*Minneapolis graffiti (3rd generation city):*


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

There is so much tagging in LA and it makes me sick. im tired of seeing it everywhere, especially the murals all over the city, cause taggers know that they cant just apint over murals so it stays around for a while. i think all taggers should be shot on site.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

Graffiti really is artistic (at best) manifestation of unresolved society, yes?


that's why i believe it to be a cancer of the worst kind~~


the scientist/artist in me can respect it as an organism but it WARRANTS EXCISION as a preference, always

that said, it IS an expression seemingly unheard elsewhere... :bash:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

tags suckz


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

I absolutely hate them. No matter how artistic it is, crime is crime.
Do it at home!!


----------



## dtx03 (Apr 3, 2005)

a throw up on a empty wall in a really urban, dense part of the city is cool... get rid of tagging, just looks like garbage...


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

f*ck tacking


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

some graffiiti is nice, ussually the stuff that took a lot of obvious planning. 

But people just tagging their gangs name all over everything looks AWFUL.


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

I hate graffiti, we used to have some places in the Helsinki area with legal graffiti, but it only ispired others to spread it everywhere. So now it's all cleaned. I'd rather look at a grey concrete wall than one with graffiti.

A couple of months ago there was a study conducted on graffiti in Helsinki. According to the study the most common reasons for the graffiti painters and taggers to stop making graffiti are drug overdose and falling in love. :hilarious


----------



## Nemo01 (Feb 8, 2005)

I hate graffiti also. They shouldn't paint on other peoples property. The only place they could spray is their own interior.


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

i think, this is about character of the city.
for example, i cant imagine Berlin without tags, grafitti gives the soul of the city and makes atmosphere more beatiful.
on the other hand i cant imagine cities like Rome, Istanbul etc.. with grafitties. it takes the beauty of the city and gives a dirty atmosphere.


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

graffite does provide a bit of urban character. But i'd rarther it wasn't all over the place.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

"graffiti is not vandalism, but beautifull crime"

I think this phrase tells it all


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

wow, the results of the poll in this thread were quite interesting

Like I had written earlier in this post I love tag ups and burners..and I enjoy conceptual work.

but what I'm more interested in is the idea of what graffiti is and means to people. From my observations in this thread, most of you guys are thinking of tags and throw ups, burners etc and such. But what of other things that could be and are considered graffiti like Illegally posted flyers from street teams (in massive amounts), or artists who build there careers on making slogans and sayings (even massive collages)with a modern art aesthetic (although I would say some of the slogan artist I've seen/know would describe there work as post modern).

I want to ask another question, what image first comes to your minds when you guys hear or see the word graffiti?


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

crime.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

joaquin said:


> I think graffiti make cities look like dumps.


i hate grafiti, i think its pretty pointless and it just makes the city look shitty


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

First word that pops into my head? how about a phrase - shoot to kill. Tagging and Graffitti piss me off and make my blood boil. i wish the police and the courts took a stronger stance.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

I hate gang tags. :bash: 

I like skateboard's tags but there is no violence and offensive on everyone.


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> i hate grafiti, i think its pretty pointless and it just makes the city look shitty


me too, makes the city look filthy
when i see grafitti in a street i prefer not to cross it


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

deleted.


----------

